# Bodybuilding and Alcohol - The smart way to drink



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Next time you plan a few drinks (tonight for me as it is Superbowl night), try these strategies to avoid compromising your body in the process.

http://www.predatornutrition.com/content/effects-alcohol-bodybuilding


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Next time I'm touching a drop is on a stag do at the end of April, and by then I'll either be clean or on a low dose of test


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I just worked out how many cals I took in from Saturday night. HOLY SH!T I wish I had never read that article.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Had my first blow out, on Saturday in a year. Forgot how good it is to get drunk lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> Had my first blow out, on Saturday in a year. Forgot how good it is to get drunk lol


How did the night go and what was you drinking?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

lol @ smart and drink in the same sentence.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

out till 3 then up at 8 for the gym bud Vodka and red bull mmmmmmm


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> out till 3 then up at 8 for the gym bud *Vodka and red bull *mmmmmmm


Lethal, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Yes dance with ever woman at my table. **** I was good pmsl


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Lethal, lol


Student staple :rockon:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> Yes dance with ever woman at my table. **** I was good pmsl


What sort of do did you go to?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> What sort of do did you go to?


In a woman lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> In a woman lol


I take it you wasn't out with the missus or is she very understanding, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

very understanding after 33year She know me well lol


----------



## ijangpom (Jun 28, 2012)

Link download


----------

